# BLS drugs



## auseventmedic (Jun 13, 2016)

What do you have as BLS drugs where you work. In victoria Australia where i am from Ambulance Commumity Officers can give the following drugs

Adrnaline auto injector 
Adranline
Asprin 
Atrovent 
Intranasal Fentanyl 
Glucagon 
Glucose gel 
GTN Anginine
Methoxyflurane 
Ondansetron
Oxygen
Naloxone 
Paracetamole 
Subutamole


----------



## Flying (Jun 13, 2016)

Aspirin
Oxygen
Glucose gel
Epinephrine auto injector w/ waiver
IN Naloxone w/ waiver
May provide patients their own GTN/NTG if indicated, but this is not carried by BLS
Same policy as above for metered dose inhalers

Aspirin, although allowed on BLS ambulances for nearly a year now, isn't commonly carried. This in New Jersey, US


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 13, 2016)

Flying said:


> Aspirin
> Oxygen
> Glucose gel
> Epinephrine auto injector w/ waiver
> ...



One of the most important medications that can truly make a difference with early administration isn't commonly carried?


----------



## Flying (Jun 13, 2016)

medichopeful said:


> One of the most important medications that can truly make a difference with early administration isn't commonly carried?


I think the fact that it didn't make its way onto BLS ambulances until LATE-2015 is more amazing. Before, EMTs were able to assist patients with their own ASA, but there was none in our bags or trucks. I dunno, it sounds fantastic, but I'm still a newcomer to the field. Maybe there was a reason.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 13, 2016)

Flying said:


> I think the fact that it didn't make its way onto BLS ambulances until LATE-2015 is more amazing. Before, EMTs were able to assist patients with their own ASA, but there was none in our bags or trucks. I dunno, it sounds fantastic, but I'm still a newcomer to the field. Maybe there was a reason.



I can't think of many good reasons to not allow it!  Not your fault obviously, but that's really scary that it took so long to put it on the ambulances (and that it's still not even on all of them!)


----------



## Jdog (Jun 13, 2016)

Disclaimer: I work for an IFT BLS company in Orange County, California. On the rig, we have and can administer if indicated:

Oxygen
Oral Glucose (However, we cannot check blood sugars unless ordered to by a paramedic)
And can assist patients with their own:

Nitroglycerin
Aspirin
Epinephrine
Albuterol Metered Dose Inhalers or Nebulizers
But we do not carry the above 4 on the rig.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Jun 13, 2016)

New York (Nassau County specifically)

Administration:
-Oxygen
-Oral Glucose (glucometry is a BLS skill)
-Aspirin
-Epinephrine (IM)*
-Naloxone (IN)
      * Auto-Injector (Epi-Pen), but the State is also in a pilot program for training EMTs to draw up and do the IM injection. Big time cost savings, although currently the Auto-Injector is still required to be on the ambulance

Assist/Medical Control:
-Nitroglycerin
-Albuterol, nebulized


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 13, 2016)

In LA County as an EMT I can carry and administer oxygen, oral glucose and aspirin (but we don't carry glucometers, and can only use them under ALS direction, and we don't actually stock aspirin on the ambulance because....reasons?)

Can assist patients with taking their own prescribed nitroglycerin, bronchodilator inhaler or nebulizer, and epinephrine auto injectors.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 13, 2016)

BLS doesn't mean the same thing in all areas. As a Primary Care Paramedic (PCP) I'm a BLS provider in Ontario. My length of education is two years of college. In terms of drugs I carry:
- ASA
- Nitro
- Epi 1:1000 (IM or neb)
- Salbutamol
- Glucagon IM
- D50
- Acetaminophen and ibuprofen PO
- Keterolac IV/IM
- Gravol IV/IM
- Diphenhydramine IV/IM


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 14, 2016)

We don't really have "BLS"; the only time I have seen that term used is in the NZRC guidelines referring to CPR and using an AED for OOHCA.

Our lowest practice level is that of Emergency Medical Technician.  It is a one year Diploma or the first 18 months of the BHSc Degree.

They can administer the following drugs:

Oxygen
Entonox
Methoxyflurane
Salbutamol
Ipratropium
Paracetamol
Ibuprofen
Aspirin
Adrenaline IM, IN and neb
Glucose gel
Glucagon IM
Ceftriaxone IM
GTN spray
Tramadol 
Prednisone
Loratadine


----------



## Tigger (Jun 14, 2016)

EMTs in my part of Colorado:
Oxygen
Aspirin
Oral Glucose
Charcoal
Albuterol (nebulizer or patient's MDI)
IV insertion and crystalloid fluids
IV and/or IN Narcan
IV Dextrose
IV or ODT Zofran
EpiPens and Epi 1:1000 IM with waiver
IO insertion with waiver
Assist with patient's NTG up to three doses


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 15, 2016)

I've noticed quite a few of these lists do not include pain relief, and/or salbutamol, and/or adrenaline and/or glucagon.  Bit concerning.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 15, 2016)

SpecialK said:


> I've noticed quite a few of these lists do not include pain relief, and/or salbutamol, and/or adrenaline and/or glucagon.  Bit concerning.


Locally at least, that's what ALS is for  (County requires at least one  ALS unit respond to every 911 call). Most of the local FD's simply use dual medic ambulances for every 911 call.


----------



## Alan L Serve (Jun 15, 2016)

SpecialK said:


> We don't really have "BLS"; the only time I have seen that term used is in the NZRC guidelines referring to CPR and using an AED for OOHCA.
> 
> Our lowest practice level is that of Emergency Medical Technician.  It is a one year Diploma or the first 18 months of the BHSc Degree.
> 
> ...



I am curious if you carry any Ampicillin or Gentamicin? Combo Ceft + Amp or Gent covers most bugs while Ceft alone doesn't.


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 15, 2016)

Alan L Serve said:


> I am curious if you carry any Ampicillin or Gentamicin? Combo Ceft + Amp or Gent covers most bugs while Ceft alone doesn't.



We do not carry gentamicin but it is being explored, particularly for urosepsis.  Next CPGs update in later this year so will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## wxemt (Jun 17, 2016)

Oxygen
ASA
Patent assist with NTG
Epi-Pen
Oral Glucose
I'M Glucogon
Patient assist inhaler


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2016)

In New Mexico:
Narcan
Ntg
Asa
Apap
O2
Albuterol (non mdi)
Atrovent (non mdi)
Epi 1:1000 (provider drawn up and epipen)
Charcoal
Oral glucose

I think that's it. In Texas it depends on the medical director


----------



## NPO (Jun 17, 2016)

Kern County California:

ADMINISTER:
Oxygen
Oral Glucose
Asprin
Narcan
Epinephrine
Atropine/Pralidoxime Chloride

ASSIST
Nitroglycerin 
PCA Pump
Metered Dose Inhalers


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 18, 2016)

WolfmanHarris said:


> BLS doesn't mean the same thing in all areas. As a Primary Care Paramedic (PCP) I'm a BLS provider in Ontario. My length of education is two years of college. In terms of drugs I carry:
> - ASA
> - Nitro
> - Epi 1:1000 (IM or neb)
> ...



Forgot to put narcan on that list. Probably because I've never once used it. Opiates aren't the drug of choice in my area.


----------



## TrueNorthMedic (Jun 20, 2016)

In Saskatchewan, Canada:
Nitroglycerin SL
Epi 1:1000 IM
ASA
Salbutamol
Ipratropium
D50W
Glucagon
Oral glucose
Acetaminophen
Nitrous Oxide
Charcoal
Narcan
Will soon be getting Mag Sulfate for bronchospasm


----------



## vc85 (Jul 16, 2016)

Administer:

Oxygen
Albuterol
Epi-pen
ASA
Narcan
Atropine (organophosphate poisonings and nerve agents)
Oral glucose
Activated charcoal

Assist:

Nitroglycerin
Bronchodilators metered dose inhalers


----------

